# Breeding locusts Heating and lighting



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

So I am going to breed locust soon, I understand there set up and container but I am a little confused on the heating and lighting. I know they like it hot and do better with a bulb, My plan was to put a heat mat under the tub which will get the tub to about 30oc then put a ordanary low wattage bulb up one end of the tub on a timer, The bulb will light up the tank and also probably give off a little heat which should make the one end a little hotter than the other, Is this right or does there need to be a basking spot?
Any help is much appreciated
Cheers
Dan


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Cordylus (May 11, 2012)

*Locusts*

Try it and see. Easy enough to change the lamp for a spot if needed. I found they did best with a PAR38 spot lamp (80 or 120 watt). They like it hot and eat a lot of greens. Good luck.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Cordylus said:


> Try it and see. Easy enough to change the lamp for a spot if needed. I found they did best with a PAR38 spot lamp (80 or 120 watt). They like it hot and eat a lot of greens. Good luck.


how hot did you have your basking spot?


----------



## Cordylus (May 11, 2012)

*Spot lamp*

Spot lamp temp 35-40. They usually basked on the edges of this though. Experiment with height of lamp until you get them basking for several hours a day but not all day.

M


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Cordylus said:


> Spot lamp temp 35-40. They usually basked on the edges of this though. Experiment with height of lamp until you get them basking for several hours a day but not all day.
> 
> M


Ok thankyou, MY plan is to heat the whole tank up to 30oc then use a low wattage yet bright bulb to create a basking spot of around 40oc, what dd you put in your laying boxes? I heard sharp sand works well


----------

